# Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST und 60GB Cache SSD



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST und 60GB Cache SSD*

_____________________________________________________________

*Nachtrag:* Zusammenfassung in Beitrag #27 
____________________________________________________________

Zuerst eine Einleitung und Lösungssuche, ab Beitrag #24 verdichten sich die Lösungen

Hallo Zusammen,

meine 500GB SSD, auf der einzig Spiele und keine relevanten Daten gespeichert sind, neigt sich der Völle.
 Es sind  im Wesentlichen Steam und Uplay Spiele und es werden mehr werden. Gerade Star Citizen hat mit
50GB das Faß an die Grenze gebracht. Jetzt habe ich ein paar Möglichkeiten, vielleicht fallen Euch noch
 mehr ein, deren Sinnhaftigkeit ist kurz diskutieren wollte. Mir fällt eine Bewertung schwer:

1.: Immer nur die Spiele aktiv auf der Festplatte haben, die ich aktuell spiele. 
=> billig, aber irgendwie "doof"

2.: Eine weitere SSD ins System tun. Wie handhabend es Steam, Uplay, wenn ich ein zweites Verzeichnis angebe? 
Welche der beiden SSDs wird dann durch Steam beim Installieren genutzt? Kann ich mir das Aussuchen, macht
 Steam es automatisch, etc... Keine Ahnung
=> vermutlich die sinnvollste Lösung

3.:  Ich kaufe mir eine zweite gleiche Samsung Evo 500GB und betreibe beide im Raid null, die Datensicherheit wäre egal, 
alle Spiele sind über steam schnell neu installiert. Gibt es andere Nachteile, z.B. erhöhte Latenzen beim Schreiben, ich finde 
im Netz  nicht Fundiertes dazu ? Nachtrag: Mit neueren RST-Treibern funktioniert auch TRIM im Raidmodus.
=> hätte ich irgendwie Lust drauf

4.: Da mir SSDs echt zu teuer werden, eigentlich wollte ich jetzt so langsam eine 1TB SSD ins System hängen und Spiele 
immer größer werden, bin ich drauf und dran eine 4-6TG SSD ins System zu packen oder mindesten eine 2TB Platte mit 
8GB SSD Cache. Solange die Spielstände wie bisher auf der SSD C:/ liegen, sollte ein Laden der Spiele schnell gehen.
=> eigentlich will ich keine HDD mehr im Rechner, aber 2,5" Platten mit 5400 u/min sind echt leise und als SSHD schnell genug

5.: Ich cache eine HDD mit Intel RST und habe damit ein befriedigend schnelles Speichersystem für Spiele

Wie seht ihr das? Aktuell tendiere ich zu dieser SSHD, die später dann in den Laptop könnte, wenn es doch mal wieder billige
 SSDs geben sollte. Da ich noch einen freien 2,5" Slot im Gehäuse habe, müßte ich keinen Festplattenrahmen einbauen. Die
ist leise und schnell, da mit 8GB SSD ausgestattet. 
Seagate FireCuda Compute 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Steam kann mehrere Ordner nutzen. 
Bei Uplay kannst du auch für jedes Spiel einzeln den Installationspfad eingeben.

Raid0 würde ich bei SSDs nicht machen. Insbesondere bringt es dir bei Spielen nichts.

Die Seagate sollte für Spiele reichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Steam kann mehrere Ordner nutzen.
> Bei Uplay kannst du auch für jedes Spiel einzeln den Installationspfad eingeben.


Dann wird es wohl eine zweite 500GB Samsung 850 Evo. Das Ding ist ziemlich fix. Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## HGHarti (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

ICh habe in meinem PC nur eine 500 GB SSD verbaut,dort ist Windows Instaliert und 2-3 aktuelle Spiele.Alle anderen Spiele landen auf einer normalen HDD.

Die SSD die ich für alle meine Spiele bräuchte gibt es nicht bzw viel zu teuer


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Ich habe eine 4 TB HDD gekauft, auf die ich die Spiele, die ich aktuell gerade nicht spiele, auslagere. 

Per "Junction" (lässt sich einfach mit der Link Shell Extension erstellen) kann man die Spiele jederzeit auf die HDD verschieben, ohne das Steam, Origin, UPlay oder Windows selbst damit Probleme bekommen. Sie laufen dann auch ganz normal von der HDD. Und lassen sich auch jederzeit wieder zurückumziehen, wenn man das Spiel doch mal wieder öfter zocken will.


----------



## masterX244 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> --SNIP--
> Gerade Star Citizen hat mit 93GB das Faß an die Grenze gebracht.
> --SNIP--
> ...


SC sollte auf der SSD bleiben, und hast du PTU+Live auf der platte? weil nur Live-channel ist gerade mal 40GB aktuell


----------



## fotoman (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 3.:  Ich kaufe mir eine zweite gleiche Samsung Evo 500GB und betreibe beide im Raid null, Datensicherheit wäre peng,


Genügt letzteres nicht schon. um diesen Humbug von RAID 0 in einem Spiele/Heim-PC nicht ganz schnell wieder zu vergessen?  Wenn der erste Teil der 4. Lösung auch nur ansatzweise ernst gemeint war und Du keine 10 GBit Standleitung ins Internet hast, wirst Du wohl auch kein sinnvolles Backup-Konzept haben. Nur damit macht RAID 0 für ganz wenige Dinge im PC Sinn.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 4.: Da mir SSDs echt zu teuer werden, eigentlich wollte ich jetzt so langsam eine 1TB SSD ins System hängen


Wenn Dir schon 240 Euro für eine 1 TB SSD zu viel sind, würde ich zu Lösung 1 tendieren. Dann lernt man auch ganz schnell, dass man etwas Planung benötigt oder halt Geld für die eigene Faulheit ausgibt (ich ahbe mich für die Faulheit entschieden).

Was sollen denn die ganze Dinge mit Ram- oder SSD-Cache? Was soll Windwos dort automatisch für Dich korrekt ablegen? Eine 8 TB HDD mit 500 GB Cache wird wohl reichen, damit Windows auf der SSD immer die aktuell gespielten Spiele puffern kann. Aber bei 8-16 GB Cache und mehreren Spielen, die 40-100 GB je Spiel belegen? Das zeigt doch schon jeder vernünftig durchgeführte Test mit einer SSHD, dass diese nur für Anwender etwas bringt, die neben Windwos 1-2 kleine Anwendungen nutzen (halt der typische Office-PC). Hat man Daten, welche die Cachegröße übersteigen, bleiben diese entweder auf der lahmen HDD oder werfen die sinnvollen Daten aus dem Cache.

Falls Du Dir von dem Cache gar einen Zeitgewinn bei der Installation von Spielen erwartest, würde ich diese Hoffnung ganz schnell wieder begraben. Siehe z.B. hier (Update von Fedora mit SSD, SSHD oder HDD und auch die Anmerkungen am Ende der Postings):
[User-Review] Seagate FireCuda ST2000LX001 - Lesertest einer 2,5" SSHD mit 2 TB Speicher

Ob es sich lohnt, 1-4 GB an Ram für einen SSD-Cache zu verschwenden, hängt wohl vom Ram-Ausbau Deines PCs ab. Ich würde sowas noch nicht einmal bei meinen 32 GB Ram machen, da ist mir eine dynamische Ramdisk lieber, die nur dann Speicher belegt, wenn ich die Ramdisk auch wirklich benötige. Aber vieleicht bietet Samsung ja Profile für alle Spiele an, damit der Cache auch für den lesenden Zugriff während dem Spielen etwas bringt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> aber 2,5" Platten mit 5400 u/min sind echt leise und als SSHD schnell genug


Sie sind leise, weil sie lahm sind. Insb. in den Zugriffszeiten. Die 96 GB an Spieledaten werden wohl kaum am Stück gelesen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das?


Etwas Planung UND ein paar Euro für die SSDs ausgeben, die man wirklich benötigt. HDDs gehören für mich im Heimbereich nur noch ins NAS oder in ext. Backup-Platten.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



fotoman schrieb:


> Etwas Planung UND ein paar Euro für die SSDs ausgeben, die man wirklich benötigt. HDDs gehören für mich im Heimbereich nur noch ins NAS oder in ext. Backup-Platten.



Ich habe jahrelang Datengräber nur auf meinem Server gehabt. Als sekundäre Spieleplatte eignet sich das aber nicht, da Symbolische Links (Junctions und Hardlinks gehen nicht auf Netzlaufwerke) immer wieder Probleme machen bei Spieleupdates (egal ob Steam, Origin oder UPlay). Deswegen bin ich, wie oben beschrieben, auf eine HDD als Spiele-"Grab" umgestiegen. Ich mag Spiele nun mal nicht deinstallieren. 

Eigentlich sehe ich keinen echten Nachteil darin, eine HDD auch im Rechner zu betreiben. Zumindest in meinem höre ich sie absolut gar nicht (was der einzige echte Nachteil wäre, neben der Stromaufnahme). 

SSDs sind für die Nutzung als Spiele-"Grab" einfach viel zu teuer. Ich hab eine 1 TB SSD (+ eine 512 GB Boot-SSD) im System und selbst das reicht nicht aus, wenn man Mittelerde: SoW, Fallout 4 und andere Kolosse auf der Platte hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



fotoman schrieb:


> Genügt letzteres nicht schon. um diesen Humbug von RAID 0 in einem Spiele/Heim-PC nicht ganz schnell wieder zu vergessen? .


Es sind nur Spiele drauf. Wenn eine SSD kaputt gänge, müßte diese nur neu installiert werden. Da verliere ich kein einizges Data. Die Frage war nur, ob man irgendwo den Sprung von 500MB/s auf 1000MBs bemerkt? Wenn nicht, warum sollte dann der Sprung von 500MB/s zurück zu HDD Geschwindigkeiten um 180MB/s so dramatisch sein? Eine leise SSHD erscheint mir bei den aktuellen SSD Preisen durchaus attraktiv.



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn Dir schon 240 Euro für eine 1 TB SSD zu viel  sind, würde ich zu Lösung 1 tendieren. Dann lernt man auch ganz  schnell, dass man etwas Planung benötigt oder halt Geld für die eigene  Faulheit ausgibt (ich habe mich für die Faulheit entschieden).


Eigentlich sollte ja eine 1TB SSD in den Rechner. Ärgerlicherweise schlug ich zu den Zeiten, als es billige SanDisk für 190,-€ gab, nicht zu. Meine bevorzugte Samsung 500EVO kostet jetzt 300,-€, und dann kann man wie gesagt auch einfach löschen, oder die Spiele auf eine leise HDD auslagern. Das Ding reizt mich immer noch als extrem leise SSHD. Die kann dann später in den Laptop fliegen
Seagate FireCuda Compute 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Grestorn schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehe ich keinen echten Nachteil  darin, eine HDD auch im Rechner zu betreiben. Zumindest in meinem höre  ich sie absolut gar nicht (was der einzige echte Nachteil wäre, neben  der Stromaufnahme).


Ich habe als Datengrab für andere Dinge die HDD im Rechner. Aber sie ist mir trotz extrem guter entkopplung zu laut. Als ich meinen alten Laptop ausschlachtete und eine zehn Jahre alter Western 2,5" Festplatte in den Zeritrechner baute hörte ich? Nichts, gar nichts. Darum die Idee zu 2,5" SSHD. Die laute Toshiba ist aktuell quasi immer aus, zumindest nach 2min Laufzeit. Das nervt dann schon, wenn man mal drauf zugreifen will.
Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Grestorn schrieb:


> SSDs sind für die Nutzung als Spiele-"Grab" einfach viel zu teuer.


Genau das finde ich auch. Nach meiner Hoffnung hätte es jetzt 1TB SSDs im 150,-€ geben sollen, leider entwickelt sich der Markt ganz anders.


Aber es ist schön, alle Eure Meinungen zu lesen, das macht es mir einfacher, eine Entscheidung zu treffen


----------



## tobse2056 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind nur Spiele drauf. Wenn eine SSD kaputt gänge, nütze diese nur neu installiert werden. Da verliere ich kein einizges Data. Die Frage war nur, ob man irgendwo den Sprung von 500MB/s auf 1000MBs bemerkt? Wenn nicht, warum sollte dann der Sprung von 500MB/s zurück zu HDD Geschwindigkeiten um 180MB/s so dramatisch sein? Eine leise SSHD erscheint mir bei den aktuellen SSD Preisen durchaus attraktiv.



Die unterschied merkst du nicht, wahrscheinlich würdest du es auch nicht merken wenn deine SSD nur noch mit 100MB/s lesen würde, aber eine Festplatte mit 100MB/s würdest du merken, da die Zugriffszeiten deutlich höher sind als bei einer SSD.
Die Spiele lesen hauptsächlich viele kleine Dateien und keine Gigabyte  großen Pakete, da sind die Zugriffszeiten deutlich relevanter.

Die Frage ist ob es stören würde... ob ein Spiel 30 Sekunden oder 40 Sekunden zum Laden braucht wäre mir recht schnuppe.Und ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine 2TB Firecuda ins System zuschmeißen , nur hab ich "Angst " vor der Lautstärke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Die unterschied merkst du nicht, wahrscheinlich würdest du es auch nicht merken wenn deine SSD nur noch mit 100MB/s lesen würde, aber eine Festplatte mit 100MB/s würdest du merken, da die Zugriffszeiten deutlich höher sind als bei einer SSD.


Darum ja auch der Gedanke an eine SSHD mit immerhin 8GB Cache. Wenn man dann wieder eines der alten Spiele spielt, ist das ab dem zweiten oder drittenmal im Cache und dann sehr sehr schnell. Texturen sind keine 4K Daten, sondern groß, die werden schnell geladen, von wegen der Nachladeruckler. Da hilft dann auch viel RAM zum Zwischenspeicher


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Ich habe ne Wakü, der Rechner ist also praktisch geräuschlos. Trotzdem höre ich die Platte eigentlich so gut wie nie. Moderne Platten sind wirklich leise, zumindest die WD Platten, die ich immer kaufe.

SSHD würde ich nicht kaufen, ehrlich gesagt. Nach allem was man liest, bringt die wenig aber kostet eben doch ein Stück mehr Geld für die gleiche Kapazität. Die meisten Spiele dauern zwar beim Starten ein paar Sekunden länger als von der SSD, aber sind immernoch problemlos spielbar.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Eine SMR-HDD würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Laufwerk in einem normal genutzten PC nutzen. 

Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich mir persönlich nur noch 2,5"-HDDs in den PC stecken - da sind selbst 7200er-Platten recht angenehm.
Bei HDDs und speziell jenen mit 7200rpm sind mittlerweile eher weniger die Zugriffsgeräusche ein Problem - aber von den Vibrationen und vorallem den Laufgeräuschen (hatte die Platte mit einem HDD-Dämpfer im PC liegen) meiner WesternDigital WD Blue 1TB (WD10EZEX) ist mir fast der Kopf geplatzt, nachdem ich nun einige Monate mit einer einzelnen großen SSD im System arbeite. Die Festplatte ist nach 20 Minuten direkt wieder rausgeflogen. 

Gerade aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen würde ich sogar sagen: Beiße in den sauren Apfel und kauf eine große SSD. Die MX500 ist recht günstig und dabei offenbar sogar ziemlich flott...
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Sooo, jetzt habe ich mich ein wenig vertieft eingelesen. Eigentlich bleibt nur eine Lösung: eine weitere SSD

*SSD Raid null: *
Die Idee, ein SSD Raid Null zu bauen ist tod. Hier wird gut erklärt, warum [1]. Siehe letzten Absatz im Rahmen. Wenn Dinge wie der Trimbefehl nicht mehr funktionieren, werden SSD irgendwann merklich langsamer und Trim geht mit der günstigen Samsung 850 Evo automatisch, allerdings funktioniert Trim mit neueres RST Treibern auch im Raid.
[1] Raid-System: Festplatten fur mehr Tempo verbinden - PC-WELT
_Nachtrag: _neuere RST-Treiber haben den TRIM Befehl integriert, es spricht also nichts gegen ein RAID 0 für Spiele SSDs. Wenn die Spiele größer werden und man sich keine M2-PCIe SSD leisten will, ist ein Verbund aus zwei gleichen Sata SSD durchaus denkbar. Das behalte ich in Hinterkopf.

*SSHD:*
Diese 2,5" 2TB SSHDs mit 8GB Cache [2] als reines Spielearchiv sind auch gestorben, weil einem der SSD Cache kaum hilft. Nicht das Betriebssystem verwaltet den Cache, sondern die SSHD, und die ist diesbezüglich ziemlich dumm. Die 15-30,-€, die SSHD mehr kosten, sind als Spielearchiv nicht optimla, weil 8GB zu wenig ist. Als Platte für das Betriebssystem ist das sicherlich eine gute Sache für Laptops. Das wurde hier gut getestet [3]. Ist zwar in polnisch, aber die Übersetzung funktioniert ganz leserlich und die Benchmarks sind auch klar. Wenn müsste ich die laute 3,5" 7200 U/min SSHD nehmen, und die ist mir zu laut. Denn ich habe nur einen guten HDD entkoppler und der ist besetz mit der Daten und Systemarchivierungs Festplatte.  Dazu komme die verringerte Datensicherheit, weil SSHD merklich häufiger ausfallen als normale HDDs.
[2] Seagate FireCuda Compute 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
[3] Test dyskow SSHD Seagate FireCuda Compute - Hybryda SSD i HDD | PurePC.pl

*SSD als Cache für HDD:*
Das klappt mit Intel RST für bestimmte Chipsätze (Z68,H und Z77, H und Z 87) ziemlich gut mit maximal 64GB Cache

*
Resümee:*
Der beste Weg scheint aktuell,  erstmal zu warten, hier und da zu löschen und, wenn die Preise wieder fallen, die billigste 1TB SSD in den Rechner zu hängen. Da hat man ja lange was von. Passt schon.

Danke für Eure Ideen und Anregungen. By the way, kennt ihr Controller nach Art einer Intel Optane, mit der man kleine SSds und HDDs zu einem sinnvollem Hybridlaufwerk für Daten vereinigen kann? Ich bin zu blöd, so was zu finden, so es das überhaupt gibt.


----------



## tobse2056 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Ideen und Anregungen. By the way, kennt ihr Controller nach Art einer Intel Optane, mit der man kleine SSds und HDDs zu einem sinnvollem Hybridlaufwerk für Daten vereinigen kann? Ich bin zu blöd, so was zu finden, so es das überhaupt gibt.



Es gab mal Cache SSD's von Corsair   http://www.corsair.com/de-de/accelerator-series-60gb-solid-state-cache-drive

Oder halt intel Optane aber sonst hab ich außer Software Lösungen wenig gefunden


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Einfach über die Windows-Funktionalität. Erweitertes Volumen und gut ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



HisN schrieb:


> Einfach über die Windows-Funktionalität. Erweitertes Volumen und gut ist.


Ich finde dazu wieder keine Erklärung für DAUs. Das hatte ich einmal gelesen, aber ohne klare Anweisung, wie das einzurichten ist, mache ich das nicht. Ich suche mal mit dem Begriff "erweitertes Volumen".
Danke! 

Nachtrag:
Hier habe ich was gefunden. Mit Intel RST kann ich doch eine beliebige SSD oder einen Teil einer SSD mit einer beliebigen HDD zusammen bringen. Also sollte ich eine leise 3-4TB mit einer SSD  mit max. 64GB Cachen können, um darauf Spiele etwas beschleunigt spielen zu können. Muss ich mal ausprobieren, ich habe bei sowas immer nur Angst, mir den Rechner zu zerschießen.  
Intel(R) Smart Response-Technologie-Benutzerhandbuch



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Es gab mal Cache SSD's von Corsair   http://www.corsair.com/de-de/accelerator-series-60gb-solid-state-cache-drive


Bringt nur was, wenn es um eine System HHD geht. Da ich aber zwei SSDs im System habe, verlangsamt diese lahme SSD eher, als das sie hilft. Aber im prinzip wäre das für mein Laptop eine Idee. Dank Dir
Corsair Accelerator Series Caching SSD Review | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews
...


----------



## HisN (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Alle Beteiligten Platten von ihren Partitionen befreien. In der Datenträgerverwaltung mit rechter Maustaste Volumen erstellen\erweitern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



HisN schrieb:


> Alle Beteiligten Platten von ihren Partitionen befreien. In der Datenträgerverwaltung mit rechter Maustaste Volumen erstellen\erweitern.


Danke, den Befehl habe ich gefunden, gut bebilderte und erklärte Seiten auch, aber nirgendwo, was es denn bringt.  
Denn was bringt es mir, alte Spiele auf einen HDD-SDD Verbund zu schieben, wenn sie danach auch nicht wirklich 
beschleunigt werden. Dann kann ich auch löschen und bei Bedarf auf der SSD neu installieren. Aber ich finde keine
Test oder Erfahrungsberichte. Ich suche mal weiter, ist alles nicht so dringend. Aber ich werde mit jedem Link schlauer


----------



## HisN (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Es bringt Dir ein großes zusammenhängendes Volumen, das nicht Controller-Abhängig ist und ein Bios-Update genau so überlebt wie eine Windows-Neu-Installation.
Da wird nix beschleunigt, und wenn ein Laufwerk abkackt ist alles weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



HisN schrieb:


> Da wird nix beschleunigt, und wenn ein Laufwerk abkackt ist alles weg.


Aber genau darum geht es mir doch, eine lahme HDD zu beschleunigen. SSDs werde ich in Ruhe parallel betreiben, Die Anzahl der Laufwerken ist mir egal. Es geht nur um eine sinnvolle konfiguration von HDD Cache. Eine Intel Optane wäre ideal, weil das Verwaltungsprogramm gut ist. Ich habe in der alten Haswell Möhre aber keinen M2 Slot


----------



## HisN (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

Meins ist die Antwort auf 2 und 3 in Deinem Startpost.
Weitere 512er SSD und Volumen erweitern. Wenn ne HDD reinpasst, geht auch eine SSD rein (SATA 2,5"). Eventuell hast Du dabei nicht mal Datenverlust, falls auf dem Laufwerk wirklich nur Steam ist und keine Systemdateien.


Das was Du frickeln möchtest ... mach wie Du denkst. Ich halte SSD-Cache in Deinem Kontext für umsonst, aber jeder wie er möchte.


Ich hab Dir nur einen einfachen Weg gezeigt wie Du 2 völlig verschiedene Laufwerke an völlig verschiedenen Controllern mit völlig verschiedener Geometrie zu einem Volumen zusammenführst damit Dein Platzproblem weg ist, und Du nicht noch die schlimme Aufgabe hast Steam über Laufwerksbuchstaben zu verteilen^^ Ohne Raid, mit Windows-Bordmitteln. Simpel. Einfach. Effizient.

Ich betreibe das übrigens gerade auch so. 2x m.2 und 2x SATA-SSD als 2TB-SSD Datenlaufwerk. Solange bis ich mir große M.2 leisten kann^^

Wenn Dir das ganze immer noch zu langsam ist schaff Dir mehr RAM an.
Was im RAM liegen kann, braucht nicht ständig neu von den Laufwerken geholt werden.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, den Befehl habe ich gefunden, gut bebilderte und erklärte Seiten auch, aber nirgendwo, was es denn bringt.
> Denn was bringt es mir, alte Spiele auf einen HDD-SDD Verbund zu schieben, wenn sie danach auch nicht wirklich
> beschleunigt werden. Dann kann ich auch löschen und bei Bedarf auf der SSD neu installieren. Aber ich finde keine
> Test oder Erfahrungsberichte. Ich suche mal weiter, ist alles nicht so dringend. Aber ich werde mit jedem Link schlauer



...deswegen das ja manuell und ganz bewusst mit Junctions lösen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Speicherplatz wird knapp!  Raid 0 versus parallele Nutzung von SSDs oder  HDD? Nur für Spielearchiv*

*Sammler für mögliche Lösungen zum HDD-Caching:*



HisN schrieb:


> Das was Du frickeln möchtest ... mach wie Du denkst. Ich halte SSD-Cache in Deinem Kontext für umsonst, aber jeder wie er möchte.



Darum geht es mir doch. Ein wenig frickeln, probieren, lesen, den Tag totschlagen und vielleicht 1% schneller werden. Jetzt hatte ich mich für eine schnelle 64GB SSD und eine leise 4GB HDD entschieden und wollte gerade bestellen. Aaaber, Intel RST läuft nicht mehr. Die neueste Variante für mein Haswell System mit WIN 7 läuft nur unter Frameworks 4.5, ich habe aber 4.7.1 und es scheint ein bekanntes Problem zu sein, dass RST dann nicht mehr läuft. Die zum aktuellen Frameworks passende Variante funktioniert nicht, weil sie Z87 nicht mehr unterstützt.  Jetzt habe ich die Faxen dicke, eine MX 500 1TB ist nicht so teuer. Man steckt es dran und es läuft, schnell, sicher, immer. Schade, dann eben keine große HDD....


*Spezielle SDD mit Dataplex Software *
Eine Lösung wären noch ältere SSD mit eigenen Cache-Software:
OCZ Synapse Cache 64GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Accelerator 60GB Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Crucial Adrenaline 50GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SanDisk ReadyCache SSD 32GB Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Test mit Ladezeiten etc.: OCZ Synapse Cache SSD review - Performance Game load times
Bewertung: Funktioniert nicht unter WIN 10, Software führt häufiger zu Datenverlust, läuft nur auf bestimmten SSDs, die kaum bis nicht zu erhalten sind

*Software Lösungen:*
http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/primo-cache/
Wirkt interessant, werde ich verfolgen

*Separater Controller:*
Ebenso gibt es separate Controller Karten: https://geizhals.eu/highpoint-rockethybrid-1220-a632107.html
http://www.tomshardware.de/rockethybrid-1220-ssd-caching,testberichte-240796.html

Auch spannend: OCZ RevoDrive Hybrid
http://www.tomshardware.de/revodriv...bination-PCI-Express,testberichte-240913.html...



HisN schrieb:


> Was im RAM liegen kann, braucht nicht ständig neu von den Laufwerken geholt werden.


Hab mir gerade weitere 16GB hier im Forum gekauft, dann sind es 32GB 2400er. Mal sehen, ob und wie das läuft, die 16GB brauchen schon 20W, mit 32GB wären es 40W. Dafür scheint mir die Stromversorgung arg knapp. Wird schon gehen...

*Intel RST*
Habe mir eine 3TB WD red bestellt (extrem leise aber auch extrem lahm in Bezug auf Zugriffszeiten) und dazu eine 64GB SSD mit höchst möglicher Lesegeschwindigkeit für zusammen 120,-€gekauft . Sobald es da ist und wenn ich RST eingerichtet habe (mal sehen, ob das was wird, weil das Umstellen von AHCI auf Raid Probleme bringen kann) werde ich ein wenig Ladezeiten mit und ohne Caching vergleichen. RST als Programmpaket lief, nachdem ich Frameworks 4.7 deinstalliert und 4.5 installiert habe und Raid im Bios freigegeben habe. Ich müsste aber, wie ich jetzt bemerke, nicht nur die Raid-Controller im Bios freischalten, sondern die Systemplatte in einen anderen Modus, also RAID, stellen. Das bedeutet eigentlich eine Neuinstallation, so man nicht in der Registry rumpfuschen will.

Hier sieht es ganz einfach aus, ab 4:40 geht es um die Registry : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUmKBGqysG4
oder hier: https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2015/ssd-caching_anleitung/index3.php

_WICHTIG: _RST läuft nur auf Desktop Chipsatzen (Z68, Z77, Z87) wenn ein alter RST-Treiber bis maximal Stand 12. einstalliert wurde, die neueren Treiber funktionieren in Bezug auf HDD-Caching nur mit XEON C2xx Chipsätzen, nicht aber mit Desktop Vartianten wie Z170, Z270 oder 370.  (Andere neuere Informationen sagen etwas anderes, ich habe kein System, um es auszuprobieren)

Vorbereiten SSD (löschen und Formatierung aufheben mit diskpart,  select, disk clean
http://www.winability.com/delete-protected-efi-disk-partition/
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIN Ready boost*
Ready boost ist ebenso eine Funktion, die prinzipiell zum Cachen von HDD geeignet ist. Aber weder werden SSDs genutzt noch andere als doie Systemplatte. Den Fall, eine separate HDD im Rechner durch ein Cachelaufwerk zu beschleunigen scheint niemand für wichtig zu erachten. Natürlich taugen dafür SSHDs, aber nur 8GB Cache sind bei 2-4TB Spielen arg wenig. Da erscheinen mir 64GB, die RST freischaten kann, am sinnvollsten
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReadyBoost
Kommentare Windows: _"ReadyBoost really only gives you slightly better performance if you have a machine with 1GB RAM or less. In all other scenarios ReadyBoost is useless. So using an SSD for ReadyBoost is just waste of disk space."_ => auch gestorben
Quelle: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...-as-a-readyboost-device?forum=w7itprohardware

*Intel Optane mit PCIe x 1 Karte:*
Das muss ich noch prüfen, ob Intel Optane in einer dieser Steckkarten funktioniert und ob mein MSI Z87 Board NVME Treiber doch erkennt, es gibt nur keinen Adapter von PCIe x 1 auf M2 (PCIe), dabei wäre die Geschwindigkeit für den wichtigen 4K Bereich völlig ausreichend (Nachtrag. Nein, funktionier nicht, die CPU muss für Intel Optane Caching speziell sind, klappt erst ab Skylake)

Nachtrag 29.03.: Die neuen Intel Optane-Treiber erlauben wieder eine Caching eine nicht System HDD, sehr gut!
https://www.anandtech.com/show/1260...-mobile-iris-plus-desktop-chipsets-and-vpro/5


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichkeiten zum  HDD Caching für nicht Systemplatte*

Eventuell musst du dem System die SSD als externe Platte verklickern, damit ReadyBoost geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichkeiten zum  HDD Caching für nicht Systemplatte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eventuell musst du dem System die SSD als externe Platte verklickern, damit ReadyBoost geht.


Das funktioniert alles nicht, die ganzen Cache-System sind immer darauf ausgelegt, die primäre Systemplatte zu cachen, auch Readyboost. Das brauche ich nicht, das System liegt auf einer ziemlich schnellen SSD, es geht nur um einen möglichst großen Cache für die Spiele HDD.

 Ich traue mich noch nicht, RST zu konfigurieren, denn ich habe das System mit AHCI Treiber installiert, müsste aber jetzt auf RAID schalten. Mache ich das im Bios, startet es nicht. Es gibt eine Anleitung, in der ich in der Windows Registry einen Wert ändere, dann runterfahre, das Bios auf Raid stelle und dann wieder hochfahre. Wäre es so einfach, würde uns Windows das alternativ anbieten, ich befürchte, diese Frickellösung hat Nachteile. Da das System schon wieder drei Jahre nicht erneuert wurde, bin ich drauf und dran einfach alles neu zu installieren und dann im RAID Modus. Dann sollte ich über RST jeder beliebigen HDD eine beiliege Menge bis 64GB an SSD Speicher als Cache zuweisen können. Sollte, wirklich viel finden tue ich nicht dazu und scheue mich noch, denn so langsam ist der Start von HDD bei den alten eher kleinen Spielen gar nicht und mit 32GB RAM ruckelt da nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2018)

*Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST und 60GB Cache SSD*

*Nachtrag 23-11-2018:*
Es läuft nicht mehr. Irgend ein Microcode verhindert aktuell das Caching.  Ich habe jetzt nochmal alles probiert,  das Thema ist für Haswell und  Z87 als einfache und billige Lösung scheinbar Geschichte. Es bleiben bei neuen   Systemen Intel Optane, was aber zu teuer und zu klein ist, oder die gut  funktionierende Software von enmotus, die es aktuell zu Ryzen mit B450  und X470 Mainboard kostenlos dazu gibt
FuzeDrive

Ansonsten gilt, SSDs werden gerade so billig, da reicht das für meine Spielebibliothek
nsten gilt, SSDs werden gerade so billig, da reicht das für meine Spielebibliothek
________________________________________________________________________


*Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST*

*1. Gekaufte Komponenten:*
 3TB WD Red und 60GB SSD für 120,-€, Ziele: billiges und großes Spiele Archiv mit erträglicher Geschwindigkeit
Western Digital WD Red 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Silicon Power Slim S60 60GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
Cache Prinzip: Intel RST*

*Voraussetzungen:*
Chipsatz Z68, H77, Q77, Z77, H87, Q87, Z87 (ab Z97 läuft es nicht mehr, ab Sockel 1151 nur auf C2** Chipsätzen
Eine nicht eingerichtete unformatierte SSD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Voraussetzungen

*Einrichten: Caching* 
RST ist eine ziemliche Zicke
1. Framework von Version 4.7 zurück auf Version 4.5
2. Umstellen AHCI Treiber auf RAID über Registry  PC günstig beschleunigen durch SSD-Caching - Praxis (Seite 3) - HT4U.net
3. Im Bios RST aktivieren und Festplatten Treiber von AHCI auf RAID stellen
4. Intel RST Treiber bis max. Variante 12.9.0.1001  installieren Download Intel(R) Rapid Storage-Technologie
5. Cache-SSD wieder entformatieren mit diskpart und clean How to delete a protected EFI disk partition with Windows 7, 8, or Windows 10 | WinAbility Software
6. Im RST Menü die zu beschleunigende HDD auswählen und die gewünschte Speichermenge der SSD einstellen
7. Darauf achten, dass man die SSD nicht aus versehen mit einem  Sata II Kabel angebunden hat. (Ich bin so doof...)
8. Aktuelle Boardspezifische RST Treiber können dann installiert werden, nachdem es läuft. Ebenso Framework 4.7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2: RST eingerichtet

Es war ziemlicher Frickelaufwand, bis ich die Stolperfallen wie Frameworks 4.7 oder zu neue RST Treiber eliminierte, weiter pfusche ich ungern in der Registry herum. Aber gut, es läuft stabil, abgesehen davon, dass das Hochfahren ein paar Sekunden länger dauert, weil vor dem Bios laden kurz ein RST Bildschirm mit den RAID Laufwerken eingeblendet wird. Mit RST sind die SSD minimal schneller als mit aktuellen AHCI Treibern, im Bereich 1-5%, nicht die Welt, aber immerhin nicht langsamer. Zum Spielebeschleunigen wählte ich den reinen Lesecache,  da das Begrenzende beim Schreiben nur die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist. Die Speicherstände liegen weiterhin auf der SSD C:/. Die Spiele laden merklich schneller, genaue Zeiten habe ich noch nicht gemessen,  weil es vor allem an der Zeit liegt, wann und wie man Startvideos wegklickt, man bemerkt vom ersten Start von fünften eines Spieles aber merkliche Unterschiede. Außerdem wird das RAM als Cache genutzt, man muss zum Testen immer rauf und runter fahren. Ich habe es jetzt mit CIVILISATION VI, Sniper Elite 4, Arma 2, Watchdog, Anno 2005 und Assassins Creed 4 probiert. Die 60GB SSD Cache beschleunigen merklich mit ca. halbierter Ladezeit und alle sechs Spiele werden gut gecached, dafür reichen die 60GB, weil nur kleine Dateigrößen im KB Bereich auf die SSD kommen. 

*Bewertung: *Natürlich ist es in der Summe merklich langsamer als mit einem Spiel auf der SSD, die eingesetzte 60GB SSD ist auch nicht die flotteste, aber es ist merklich schneller, als auf einer HDD ohne Cache und in der Summe ein guter Kompromiss. Für die kleine Zielgruppe von Usern mit H,Q,Z 68 77  87 Chipsatz sowie HDD im Rechner kann ich, abgesehen von der umständlichen Einrichtung, den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil für die geringen Kosten einer kleinen SSD als ausreichend empfehlen. Sollten sich SSD Preise und Spielegrößen weiter so entwicklen wie bisher, werde ich darauf achten, dass das nächste System ebenso ein HDD Caching erlaubt, dann wird es halt für 50,-€ mehr ein C-Chipsatz  und ein Xeon, so es davon irgendwann 6-8 kerner für Sockel 1151 geben wird.

*Ladezeiten von Spielen*


HisN schrieb:


> Das was Du frickeln möchtest ... mach wie Du denkst. Ich halte SSD-Cache in Deinem Kontext für umsonst, aber jeder wie er möchte.


Doch, doch, es bringt etwa
z.B.: Sniper 4: Von HDD über 60s, nach 5 x Starten mit SSD Cache 27 s
Civilsation VI: Von HDD  50s, nach 5 x Starten mit SSD Cache 22 s

Sehr schön wird es durch die Lesegeschwindigkeiten ausgedrückt, die mit wiederholtem durchführen des Benchmark zu erkennen sind. Da ich nur den Lesecache aktiviert habe, wird nur die Lesegeschwindigkeit beschhleunigt, das aber merklich und über 30 MB/s für 4K Daten sind ja genau das relevante. Die relativ geringe Zugriffszeit ist und bleibt natürlich ein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachtrag: Benchmark vor dem Spektre und Meltdown update, es sieht gerade ganz anders aus, die HDD Schreibleistung ist fast halbiert ...


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST und 60GB Cache SSD*

Vielen Dank für diesen super interessanten Erfahrungsbericht. 

Hast du auch FuzeDrive noch mal ausprobiert? 
Weißt du, warum genau RST nun nicht mehr funktioniert?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST und 60GB Cache SSD*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hast du auch FuzeDrive noch mal ausprobiert?


Nee, leider noch nicht, aber sobald ich ein ZEN 2 System haben, kommt das auf die Agenda 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Weißt du, warum genau RST nun nicht mehr funktioniert?


Leider auch nicht, es nutzt aber auch kaum noch jemand und ab WIN 10 ist es eh Geschichte jenseits der Intel Optane.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST und 60GB Cache SSD*

Gut zu wissen, danke.

Seit einigen Wochen fallen ja eh die Speicherpreise, da wird das Thema sowieso immer weniger interessant.


----------

